# Big payouts coming



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Rumor,,,moving to fairly confirmed

After a complete crap year of low moral, bad PR, Travis etc... Uber will be fairly generous this year to employees.

Bonuses will be 30-50% higher than target; equity will be extremely generous thru the ranks.

Bottom of the ranks should easily walk with 30-40K total, super junior professionals 40-100K and up from there.

Happy New Year

Edit- only talking vested 'in pocket year end cash'


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Rumor,,,moving to fairly confirmed
> 
> After a complete crap year of low moral, bad PR, Travis etc... Uber will be fairly generous this year to employees.
> 
> ...


We drivers hate Uber employees like you

Plus, you look like a dude


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

htboston said:


> We drivers hate Uber employees like you
> 
> Plus, you look like a dude


HQ is overdue. Unlike you drivers who get bonus incentive opportunities all week, the exempt staff only get one regular bonus per year.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> HQ is overdue. Unlike you drivers who get bonus incentive opportunities all week, the exempt staff only get one regular bonus per year.


If you are comparing our pay after everything is paid off and vehicle depreciation to Uber employees' pay and you think we are coming out on top, you are out of touch with Uber's 'contractors' and I hope you get fired. Uber is probably screwing you, but screwing us way more.

I guess Uber's scummy lying culture is passed down to their employees also


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Rumor,,,moving to fairly confirmed
> 
> After a complete crap year of low moral, bad PR, Travis etc... Uber will be fairly generous this year to employees.
> 
> ...


After expenses for 2016, my net profit was less than 30,000.. Or less than a bottom rank bonus.

And i'm driving a taxi, and making WAY more in profit than most of the uber drivers are here in orlando.

Please don't tell me you actually believe the $18 an hour Kool aid talk? Or the $90,000 a year half honest vagueness from 3 years ago... (before rates were slashed 60% in some markets)

The "bonuses" are a sick joke.

I've seen some of these.. A guarantee of $200 for 45 rides...

That's almost nothing. It's borderline impossible to not get $200 for giving 45 rides.

I hope you understand that many many uber drivers across the nation show a loss on their taxes...

Also... i'd probably still drive uber if i wasn't making more BEFORE FACTORING EXPENSES... driving a taxi in the same market, at the SAME times..


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> After expenses for 2016, my net profit was less than 30,000.. Or less than a bottom rank bonus.
> 
> And i'm driving a taxi, and making WAY more in profit than most of the uber drivers are here in orlando.
> 
> ...


Plus, she looks like a dude


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

I don't doubt that Uber would do something like this as they think of themselves as supremely excellent and talented people who, goldarn, deserve it!

I've always been of the mind-set that no cash or stock bonus should be paid unless the company makes a true, GAAP profit. There's no better way to incent management to achieve a profit that make their compensation dependent on it.

Unfortunately, that's not the way of management teams like at Uber. They're flush with investor cash and everyone is eyeing how to get their hands on it. They don't know how to make a profit and are only looking forward to the liquidity event when they can all cash in. They want to go public, but given their operational and technology skills, I don't think they have what it takes to set and meet quarterly expectations and run a well-managed operation. I'd bet they face a reduced valuation in the near future and receive on an acquisition offer (at an even more reduced valuation) by an already public company like Amazon. Not Google. Not Apple. Amazon.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Uber lost $3 BILLION last year. This year they will probably do better since they are screwing their customers and not cutting their drivers in on their fair share. Maybe they only lose 1.5 billion.

And they are going to give bonuses?

That's as smart as dropping your pricing to make more money, screwing your revenue source.

Uber has money to pay programmers to design an app that shows more Ubers on road than are really there, to function differently around city halls, to navigate and charge its customers for a longer route, give drivers a shorter route.

Eveything these guys do leaves a trail of slime behind. Not surprising to see somebody who works for the most vile corporation in America, a corporation that's losing billions of (somebody else's) dollars, rejoicing at the thought of getting a bonus.

Supply a good product, do right by your customers.

Not even a consideration here.

That's the kind of people work for Uber.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

the people in charge of the lying, deception, misinformation and psychological games to pull on drivers departments (otherwise known as marketing and customer service) are probably getting a bonus. i think drivers,passengers and investors will continue to get screwed....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> HQ is overdue. Unlike you drivers who get bonus incentive opportunities all week, the exempt staff only get one regular bonus per year.


The only bonus I've ever received here was the initial referral bonus. They offer nothing here.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The only bonus I've ever received here was the initial referral bonus. They offer nothing here.


I've never received one single bonus at all in over 4,000 rides and 2 years of doing this.


----------



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> HQ is overdue. Unlike you drivers who get bonus incentive opportunities all week, the exempt staff only get one regular bonus per year.


Bonuses all week? You mean guaranteed 1.2x boost in San Diego gaslamp on a Saturday night from 2am-3am? Yeah, I'm raking in those 30k a year bonuses. Hahahahahaha


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Bonuses cancelled! Follow the illuminated path NOW!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Rumor,,,moving to fairly confirmed
> 
> After a complete crap year of low moral, bad PR, Travis etc... Uber will be fairly generous this year to employees.
> 
> Bonuses will be 30-50% higher than target; equity will be extremely generous thru the ranks.


Meanwhile, of equal importance/interest to the average Uber driver, Zambian Western Province Permanent Secretary Mwangala Liomba has warned some Zambian contractors who have abandoned works in the newly created districts in the region to get back on site or risk their contracts being terminated. Full story from the Lusaka Times below:
*Western PS warns Zambian contractors abandoning works in newly created districts*


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Bonuses cancelled! Follow the illuminated path NOW!


Yeah, well Sendero Luminoso is in Peru, not Nigeria. Your calling seems closer to Heaven's Gate, whose bus you seemed to have missed.


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> HQ is overdue. Unlike you drivers who get bonus incentive opportunities all week, the exempt staff only get one regular bonus per year.


Bonus in areas flooded with drivers, an hour away from home, and in the ghetto with bumber to bumper traffic.. making less than minimum wage before expenses!!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

The only people who deserve a bonus is your lawyers who struggle swimming up to their necks in the litigation you cause them on a daily basis, if anything the last people who deserve a cent more (or should be replaced) is management.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Okay, people. Subject of this thread (I thought) concerned big bonuses given to Uber employees.


----------

